# Toddler with leg pain + fever...what could it be?



## GracesMama (Oct 24, 2006)

Back in November, 2 year old DD had an unexplained fever for a few days, it went up to 104 at one point. Then, in December she developed another high fever. She ended up having hand, foot, and mouth and then developed a bladder infection which turned into a kidney infection and she was hospitalized for 2 days. During this time she would wake up frequently and complain of pain in her right leg. I didn't make much of it since she had a diagnosis of hand, foot, and mouth, and then a kidney infection. Once the fever went away, her complaints of leg pain went away. She has had another unexplained fever now for 2 days and the doctor thinks it's just a virus. However, she has been waking up several times a night screaming about the pain in her right leg. During the day, her leg seems fine. It looks fine, she's not limping, she doesn't complain.

The pediatrician says if her leg still hurts after the fever subsides, we should come back in. My friend's brother, a pediatric doctor in the intensive care unit thinks we should demand an xray and blood work right away, which freaks me out. What do you think? Sometimes moms know best!


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

Have you figured anything out? My ds has been having fevers with leg pain recently.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Any vaccines in that leg? I'm thinking aluminum residue?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

Fifth disease causes a fever & pain in both legs. The pain is usually worse in older kids & adults, but my 4 yo had it pretty bad. YOu will also have a "lace-like" red rash on the cheeks, legs & arms. Some people have an awful rash, & others you can barely notice it. It is just red patterns, it isn;t raised & doesn't itch.


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree with your friend's brother, demand xrays and blood tests. I had these sorts of unexplained leg pains from the time I was 4 or 5 until just recently. I'm sure at some point they were normal growing pains, which occur mainly at night. It sounds like your child has a compromised immune system though. This is likely to stem from poor GI health, perhaps she has celiac disease or something else is negatively affecting her intestines. You can ask for Celiac blood tests to be run. after the leg pain went on into my 20s we figured out that it was showing osteoporosis like patterns and was probably from rapid bone loss from untreated celiacs.


----------

